# Patent: What the Digital Display on the Upcoming EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS II Might Look Like



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 7, 2016)

```
The Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II is expected to be announced some time in 2016, and<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/more-talk-about-the-canon-ef-70-300mm-f4-5-6-is-ii-cr2/"> we first reported that it would be the first Canon lens to have a digital display</a>.</p>
<p>Below are some images from a patent for the technology that likely shows what will be displayed on the lens’ digital display.</p>
<p>By the images below, it seems the lens will be able to show distance meter, as well as lens shake on various axis’. I imagine you’ll be able to cycle through the desired displays with the press of a button on the lens.</p>
<p> </p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-26749 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/pantent_1556706.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/pantent_1556706-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="pantent_1556706" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/pantent_1556706-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/pantent_1556706-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/patent_1556707.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/patent_1556707-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="patent_1556707" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/patent_1556707-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/patent_1556707-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 7, 2016)

1) For range, that's clinging to the past, isn't it? See the Sony Batis lenses (below) for how a display could be gloriously simplified into [range to target] + [front/back limits of field] based on the fact that now _the lens is reporting camera information_. Why stick with the old / somewhat confusing line setup when technology can put your current settings' impact in plain view?

2) For shake, who is looking down at his/her lens while they are framing a shot? Folks on tripods who don't see shake at all? I must be missing something. Why would you want this?

- A


----------



## kphoto99 (Sep 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> 2) For shake, who is looking down at his/her lens while they are framing a shot? Folks on tripods who don't see shake at all? I must be missing something. Why would you want this?
> 
> - A


Cable release on a tripod that is not rock solid, like most travel tripods. yes, a limited scenario, but still useful. 
Useful on macro lenses, having the same information on all lenses for consistency is not a bad idea.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> I must be missing something. Why would you want this?



Same reason to climb Mt. Everest?


----------



## grainier (Sep 7, 2016)

Unless you can lock the dislplay info by half-pressing the shutter I homestly do not see the point of this.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> 2) For shake, who is looking down at his/her lens while they are framing a shot? Folks on tripods who don't see shake at all? I must be missing something. Why would you want this?



I'd say wind, groud vibrations, etc. At 300mm small things matter. You can use LV 10x magnification to gauge camera shake but it's a bit clumsy, especially as the zoom resets after every shot...


----------



## weixing (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi,
If the lens can record and show the user the lens shake it detected during the shot, it'll be a very good tool in learning and perfecting the handheld shot or long lens technique.

Have a nice day.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > 2) For shake, who is looking down at his/her lens while they are framing a shot? Folks on tripods who don't see shake at all? I must be missing something. Why would you want this?
> ...



If the IS system is going to correct those vibrations, who cares? Now...if it's showing the amount of _uncorrectable_ vibration, that's a different story. But would Canon want to show that?


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



This is actually something I've been wondering about. The traditional advice is to disable IS when using a tripod to prevent spurious readings causing positive feedback loops. It is also said that modern IS implementations can sense when the camera is on a tripod and turn themselves off. But both of these mean that IS is not going to help when the camera shakes even when on a tripod, and more traditional methods must be used to counteract vibrations - a remote shutter, a sturdier tripod, a damper to hang from the center column... But _are_ there IS systems that are actually useful when using a tripod as well?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 7, 2016)

There must be more to the story.
Maybe just add one of the truck type backup alarms for shake that can't be corrected.
Give me a display that shows the predicted DOF!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> But _are_ there IS systems that are actually useful when using a tripod as well?



Yes, in at least a few cases. The IS system of the Canon supertele lenses has a tripod-sensing mode that, rather than disabling IS, compensates for mirror slap and shutter vibration at shutter speeds between 1/30 s and 1 s (IS is disabled for exposures longer than 1 s).


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't want it. Just another electronic, hardware, firmware, settings thingie that can and will eventually fail. And where in the olden day the glass of that lens window broke, you will now have to replace an entire LCD + electronic compound ... will make repairs even more costly and difficult or even impossible. And it will suck precious battery power all the time. 

Actually I want my lenses without any windows or information on them. I do not look at the camera or lens, when framing a shot. I look at the scene. Through a viewfinder or on the main LCD. All parameters I need and want to know should be presented in the viewfinder or on the main LCD (in LiveView). Not in a lens window and not in a shoulder LCD on cameras. I laughed at that stupid lens LCD when i first saw it on those Batis lenses. Now Canon has to copy it ... just leave it out and sell me the lens / camera a bit cheaper.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Sep 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



I had a similar initial reaction, but then wondered if firmware/camera/lens communcation will allow us to have a customizable IS beyond just the 3 (or 4) preset modes. I can't quite come up with a scenario why I'd want this... but the bar graph-type "gauges" they are showing makes me wonder if you could make the vertical IS sensitivity stronger than horizontal etc... or add a little bit of lag/responsiveness to the reactivity of the IS. I'm thinking more on the lines of video use rather than stills... to allow a smother IS transition when panning, for example? 

I'm in way over my head here, admittedly.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 7, 2016)

Maybe it's not for shake but for a lens based leveling system?


----------



## asl (Sep 7, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> I don't want it. Just another electronic, hardware, firmware, settings thingie that can and will eventually fail. And where in the olden day the glass of that lens window broke, you will now have to replace an entire LCD + electronic compound ... will make repairs even more costly and difficult or even impossible. And it will suck precious battery power all the time.
> 
> Actually I want my lenses without any windows or information on them. I do not look at the camera or lens, when framing a shot. I look at the scene. Through a viewfinder or on the main LCD. All parameters I need and want to know should be presented in the viewfinder or on the main LCD (in LiveView). Not in a lens window and not in a shoulder LCD on cameras. I laughed at that stupid lens LCD when i first saw it on those Batis lenses. Now Canon has to copy it ... just leave it out and sell me the lens / camera a bit cheaper.



Exactly. The Batis looks good, but the viewfinder or camera screen seems a more useful place for such information.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 8, 2016)

A thought – it's likely the LCD version of the distance window has a lower production cost than the mechanical version. Certainly, not having one at all is even cheaper, but the LCD version on a mid-range non-L lens makes sense in that context.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 8, 2016)

Like the Zeiss, I hope the display is an oled display as it would be helpful in dark situations. Compared to conventional focus window these oled displays are far more helpful.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 8, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> I don't want it. Just another electronic, hardware, firmware, settings thingie that can and will eventually fail. And where in the olden day the glass of that lens window broke, you will now have to replace an entire LCD + electronic compound ... will make repairs even more costly and difficult or even impossible. And it will suck precious battery power all the time.
> 
> Actually I want my lenses without any windows or information on them. I do not look at the camera or lens, when framing a shot. I look at the scene. Through a viewfinder or on the main LCD. All parameters I need and want to know should be presented in the viewfinder or on the main LCD (in LiveView). Not in a lens window and not in a shoulder LCD on cameras. I laughed at that stupid lens LCD when i first saw it on those Batis lenses. Now Canon has to copy it ... just leave it out and sell me the lens / camera a bit cheaper.


 blah blah blah, you sound like an old man. the worst that might happen is the lcd screen could die but how often to simple lcd screens die today. Everytime someone makes a new advancement to make life easier someone is a whiner.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> A thought – it's likely the LCD version of the distance window has a lower production cost than the mechanical version. Certainly, not having one at all is even cheaper, but the LCD version on a mid-range non-L lens makes sense in that context.


 That too. Less mechanics. just a chip, screen, and electricity.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 8, 2016)

blah blah blah, you sound like an old man. the worst that might happen is the lcd screen could die but how often to simple lcd screens die today. Everytime someone makes a new advancement to make life easier someone is a whiner.
[/quote]

in what way would an LCD on a lens be "an advancement to make life easier"? 

Solid state: all for it. I actually want AF-only lenses without any rings and mechanics. Plus an electronically transmissive variable round aperture instead of an iris. No focus ring, no focus gear, no zoom ring. Operation by wire via camera body. Lens just a well-sealed cylinder. That's what I would call "an advancement" ...


----------



## pj1974 (Sep 8, 2016)

This is a relatively interesting development.

I find the focus view window relatively helpful in some situations on USM / HSM type lenses. 

For the vast majority of my photos, I don't use the focus view window, but for some (e.g. night landscapes) I find it can be useful.

There are a number of my friends who mark / place (an) indicator for infinity focus in the focus window (which isn't always at the infinity sign btw, and may vary at focal length).

However if there is a digital display on the lens with regard to focus, I would welcome one that:
1) can toggle between focus distance and focal distance
2) can easily light up for night time (with minimal battery drain)
3) may display aspects like IS, or other features (aperture) and
4) is clear to read (without being obtrusive).

Cheers all... let's see how this develops. At this stage I'm not planning to buy any new 70-300mm non-L, my 70-300mm L serves me very well. 8)

Paul


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 8, 2016)

This feature and a couple of toaster slots would be equally critical, ergo adding toasting capability as well as a video display would add twice the utility. So where are the toaster slots, Canon?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 8, 2016)

I've broken a few distance windows over the last 10 years or so. The window on my 70-200 f2.8 LIS II cost about £18 to replace and was a quite simple "remove and fit a new one" operation. I'm wondering if we'll see this tech on an L lens. If so, I hope the window over the LCD is robust.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 8, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> This feature and a couple of toaster slots would be equally critical, ergo adding toasting capability as well as a video display would add twice the utility. So where are the toaster slots, Canon?



ROFL!!! +100 ;D


PS: "So where are the toaster slots, INNOVATIVE Canon"?


----------



## LDS (Sep 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Why stick with the old / somewhat confusing line setup when technology can put your current settings' impact in plain view?



Maybe Sony patented it?


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 8, 2016)

I guess that blue lens in the patent is the new 70-300??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 8, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> I guess that blue lens in the patent is the new 70-300??



Yeah, Canon f'd up and put the blue goo on the outside of this one.


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 9, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that blue lens in the patent is the new 70-300??
> ...



I see what you did there.....


----------



## pokerz (Sep 10, 2016)

INNOVATIVE Canon 8)
Revolutionary!


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 10, 2016)

How about this for a revolutionary idea, it could alter dof scale for sensor size.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 10, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> I don't want it. Just another electronic, hardware, firmware, settings thingie that can and will eventually fail. And where in the olden day the glass of that lens window broke, you will now have to replace an entire LCD + electronic compound ... will make repairs even more costly and difficult or even impossible. And it will suck precious battery power all the time.



Wait... I thought you'd spent the last few thousand posts telling us how you want everything to be electronic? How electronic tech is superior to mechanical, because of reasons.

I happen to agree in this instance that adding complexity means more can go wrong, *but* simple LCD screens are pretty reliable and long-lived. We've all got an old calculator lurking in a drawer somewhere that still works after twenty or thirty years...


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 10, 2016)

scyrene said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want it. Just another electronic, hardware, firmware, settings thingie that can and will eventually fail. And where in the olden day the glass of that lens window broke, you will now have to replace an entire LCD + electronic compound ... will make repairs even more costly and difficult or even impossible. And it will suck precious battery power all the time.
> ...



I think you did not properly read my previous 1000 posts, so I'll summarize it for you one more time ... 
I would like Canon to produce a series of native, mirrorless EF-M lenses for a Sony RX1R II shaped and sized "EOS M Ultra" body, that are
* closed, hi-grade plastic cylinder, fully IP67 weathersealed, no mechanics except USM or STM AF drive 
* AF-only, no focus ring, no focus gear, no distance window - neither mechanical nor electronic/LCD/OLED
* no zoom ring on zooms, but zoom control lever around shutter button, of course in hi-end tactile feedback and stepless, playless, smooth zoom action. 
* no mechanical iris, but electronically transmissive/non-transmissive screen with circular, variable sized aperture hole. Yes, that would eat a bit of battery, but for a worthy cause. LCD distance window is an unworthy cause at least for for me.
* optically as good as 22/2 and 11-22, 
* at even lower prices due to savings from omitted no mechanics = 100% robot production line = reduced labor cost


----------



## scyrene (Sep 11, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Well you'll be disappointed of course but one thing - "* at even lower prices due to savings from omitted no mechanics = 100% robot production line = reduced labor cost" - how do you know this would be cheaper? Mechanics can be cheaper than electronics. And robots can be more expensive than humans.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 13, 2016)

well it looks like this:


----------



## pokerz (Sep 13, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> well it looks like this:


LCD looks like Zeiss Batis


----------



## LDS (Sep 13, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> IP67



Useless, if the camera isn't also. Also, the front lens itself (and its coating) should be able to withstand the mechanical/chemical action of being put into water and whatever the water contains. How many really have such requirement? Ok, phones are being made IP67 - usually when you don't know what to add to a device you make it waterproof...



AvTvM said:


> * AF-only, no focus ring, no focus gear, no distance window - neither mechanical nor electronic/LCD/OLED



As long as you have to move lenses around, you'll still need mechanics to move them and ensure they keep the required relative position within tolerances. Achieving precision with electronics only can make them still expensive, especially if each lens need its own electronics.



AvTvM said:


> * no zoom ring on zooms, but zoom control lever around shutter button, of course in hi-end tactile feedback and stepless, playless, smooth zoom action.



You'll get the issue of zooming speed(s), and zooming precision, especially with small controls as one around a shutter button. Still, you need mechanics to zoom, even if controlled by electronics, unless, again, you manage each lens separately.



AvTvM said:


> * optically as good as 22/2 and 11-22,



Machining lenses is still expensive, and electronics usually doesn't help physics much. Heavier lenses needs proper housing and movement, though.



AvTvM said:


> * at even lower prices due to savings from omitted no mechanics = 100% robot production line = reduced labor cost



Even if you put more electronics into lenses it doesn't mean it could be a fully robotic line - look at smartphones, there's still manual work in assembling them. Today mechanics is not so expensive (and "robots" make these parts as well), while achieving the same level of precision and tolerance using only electronics components may not be cheap enough, and robots able to assemble relatively small but complex items would be very expensive themselves.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 13, 2016)

pokerz said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > well it looks like this:
> ...



Different display tech. Batis is OLED, with light characters on a dark field. This new Canon lens looks more like the vanilla/simple top LCD seen on bodies. 

Upsides: lower power consumption, no chance for light leaks on long exposures

Downsides: Unless it's backlit, good luck seeing _that_ in the dark. 

Unknowns: I'm curious what kind of detailed information can be displayed on such simple display tech.

- A


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 14, 2016)

while lens' exterior looks like a nice update to the previous 70-300, the LCD looks very poorly done. as if canon had just stuck a 1970 seiko watch onto the lens .. looks ugly, outdated and cheapo even before launch. 

by comparison Zeiss Batis OLED solution and the integration into lens barrel (curved display!) looks superbly advanced - both technically and aesthetically. 

tyüical case of Canon "me too" cheap afterthought consumer gagdet that would never have been needed to start with.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 14, 2016)

Agree that the LCD looks surprisingly anachronistic. Though I suppose it matches the equally low-tech-looking LCDs in Canon DSLR bodies and flashes...


----------



## d (Sep 14, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> while lens' exterior looks like a nice update to the previous 70-300, the LCD looks very poorly done. as if canon had just stuck a 1970 seiko watch onto the lens .. looks ugly, outdated and cheapo even before launch.
> 
> by comparison Zeiss Batis OLED solution and the integration into lens barrel (curved display!) looks superbly advanced - both technically and aesthetically.
> 
> tyüical case of Canon "me too" cheap afterthought consumer gagdet that would never have been needed to start with.



So to be clear, the cheap looking display on the Canon lens is an unneeded afterthought, while the (I'm assuming) similarly functioning OLED display on the Zeiss lenses is what...useful? Necessary? Desirable?


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 14, 2016)

d said:


> So to be clear, the cheap looking display on the Canon lens is an unneeded afterthought, while the (I'm assuming) similarly functioning OLED display on the Zeiss lenses is what...useful? Necessary? Desirable?



if you had reasd my earlier postings in this thread, you would know, what i think of display windows on lenses. 

they are utterly useless and unnecessary on digital cameras with a large back LCD and (hopefully) a viewfinder with elecronic info overlay.

however, if a company decides to put such a useless features on its products they better make sure it is 2016 tech and functionality (eg OLED and clean integration into lens barrel as in zeiss batis) rather than frankensteining some leftover 1976 LCD display onto a lens barrel (stupid canon).


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 14, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> if you had reasd my earlier postings in this thread, you would know, what i think of display windows on lenses.
> 
> they are utterly useless and unnecessary on digital cameras with a large back LCD and (hopefully) a viewfinder with elecronic info overlay.
> 
> however, if a company decides to put such a useless features on its products they better make sure it is 2016 tech and functionality (eg OLED and clean integration into lens barrel as in zeiss batis) rather than frankensteining some leftover 1976 LCD display onto a lens barrel (stupid canon).



There is another rationale for going to a display: _it's better for Canon_ than traditional displays range windows:


No complicated placement or tight tolerancing of lines is needed
Less mechanical things that can fail or become decoupled from the focus ring (no slamming the focus to its limit and doing small amounts of damage each time)
It's probably cheaper to buy a ready to go electronic module that can be calibrated electronically / through software than a mechanically 'keyed'/indexed element that needs to be dialed in on the production floor.

I've never built a lens, so I'm speculating here. But there's zero chance Canon is doing this to keep up with Zeiss (of all people). This move will either (a) sell more lenses as a differentiating feature in the market or (b) save Canon money. Possibly both.

- A


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 14, 2016)

if i were Canon CEO I'd do away with any sort of lens (distance info) window on any new lens. i bet, not a single lens less would be bought and price paid would not be one cent cheaper. 
but ... stupid Canon.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 14, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> if i were Canon and do away with any sort of lens (distance info) window on any new lens. i bet that not a sungle lens less would be bought and price paid would not be one cent cheaper. but ... stupid Canon.



I'm glad we're not playing a drinking game in which I need to take a sip or shot every time you say Stupid Canon -- because I'd be dead by lunch. 

- A


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 14, 2016)

truth must be told. frequently, until everybody sees the light. ask any preacher. i am a Canon evangelist, sort of ...


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 14, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> truth must be told. frequently, until everybody sees the light. ask any preacher. i am a Canon evangelist, sort of ...



If Canon is your brand/deity/team/institution, you have an odd way of showing the faith. ;D

- A


----------



## d (Sep 14, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > So to be clear, the cheap looking display on the Canon lens is an unneeded afterthought, while the (I'm assuming) similarly functioning OLED display on the Zeiss lenses is what...useful? Necessary? Desirable?
> ...



Got it!


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2016)

Well it looks pretty cool and it is intelligent.

https://youtu.be/F9wVEdL68Wg?t=319


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 15, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Well it looks pretty cool and it is intelligent.
> 
> https://youtu.be/F9wVEdL68Wg?t=319



Good find, thanks for the forward!

I didn't think they'd cram that much in that little window. I was only expecting a Zeiss Batis level of simplicity, but this looks like a traditional distance scale. Well done, Canon. 

But I wonder if we keep hitting the 'mode' button and get a simpler setup that gives simple range to target + front and back limits of DOF for the chosen aperture. I love the traditional scale, but I could still think a simpler aperture-specific view like the Batis would be helpful.

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Well it looks pretty cool and it is intelligent.
> ...



Even better coverage here https://youtu.be/RL-xVSH0bh0?t=116 and you can change it from 'black on white' to 'white on black' too.


----------



## pokerz (Sep 15, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Well it looks pretty cool and it is intelligent.
> ...


Does this LCD glow up in dim area like Top LCD panel of most DSLRs?


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 15, 2016)

pokerz said:


> Does this LCD glow up in dim area like Top LCD panel of most DSLRs?



I did not see a backlight feature or demonstration in the video. Would obviously be nice.

- A


----------



## pokerz (Sep 15, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> pokerz said:
> 
> 
> > Does this LCD glow up in dim area like Top LCD panel of most DSLRs?
> ...


So L lens = backlighted, normal len = normal LCD, sounds good? 8)


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 15, 2016)

pokerz said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > pokerz said:
> ...



This feature seems clever but not precise. The resolution on that screen and the thickness of those lines seems a bit crude. Call me crazy, but I think L users might find this little gizmo a bit of a takeaway in that light -- they might prefer the old school distance scales.

- A


----------



## haggie (Sep 19, 2016)

After the reactions on the first pages of this thread, I was a bit worried about the usefulness of the LCD. After seeing the video from Canon USA, I am reassured that it will be useful. Actually, it delivers what I have always missed in AF-lenses. That may be a result of (still) being used to FD lenses, but the DOF scale gave me a lot of information setting up my camera/lens for almost any type of photography: landscape, macro and even action. 
As it appears, now it is finally back for me to use. That to me is the best news of this new lens.

I am in the market for a lens in the 70-300 mm range. I can only hope that AF-speed is as good as is suggested (I do not care about smoothness for video) and that AF-accuracy is on par with that. The image quality is mentioned to be improved, as was highly needed.

So all in all I think that Canon communicates that they try to deliver a 70-300 mm with *fast AF* and *much improved IQ*, and that they add an LCD screen to give information that will be useful in many photographic situations and just was not made available before. 

And yes, ahsanford's remark that this DFOF-scale may not be precise is a bit of a worry. Just like the AF-speed and IQ of this new 70-300 lens may be a bit of a worry for those that are interested. 
But for these worries the answer will come: tests from independent test sites will show if Canon really delivers all this.

At least my hopes are high after seeing the official introduction video by Canon USA, because I cannot imagine Canon using these big words about the new 70-300 and then not (be able to) deliver.

However, if the price of $800 - $900 as mentioned in another thread about this lens will prove to be correct (recent pricing shows that $800 - $900 will translate into €800+ to €900+), I will certainly wait to get it because that amount is too much compared to L-series lenses - despite the welcome improvements that I think must be acknowledged.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 19, 2016)

haggie said:


> However, if the price of $800 - $900 as mentioned in another thread about this lens will prove to be correct (recent pricing shows that $800 - $900 will translate into €800+ to €900+), I will certainly wait to get it because that amount is too much compared to L-series lenses - despite the welcome improvements that I think must be acknowledged.


The price of 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II lens is US$549 in the USA. In the Europe it must be about 500-600 Euro.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Well it looks pretty cool and it is intelligent.
> 
> https://youtu.be/F9wVEdL68Wg?t=319



I get that with nano USM, the LCD screen is a great way to get distance info in an otherwise mechanically uncoupled system. But ff crop conversion factors and shake indication? That's just dumb adding of useless features.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 19, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The price of 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II lens is US$549 in the USA. In the Europe it must be about 500-600 Euro.



yes, listings start at € 579 in germany.


----------



## haggie (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks, ajfotofilmagem and AvTvM.
I just saw the prices on the Canon website.

Looks like a decent price to me. 
Now let the test results roll in, so I can decide! 8)


----------



## d (Sep 19, 2016)

mrsfotografie said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Well it looks pretty cool and it is intelligent.
> ...



I agree. It also seems like a silly way to display DOG information - why not display the focussed distance in the middle as an actual figure, with the near distance and far distances either side (also as figures), rather than trying to mimic the mechanical DOF representation. Unless...it's not actually particularly precise.


----------



## d (Sep 19, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> This feature seems clever but not precise. The resolution on that screen and the thickness of those lines seems a bit crude. Call me crazy, but I think L users might find this little gizmo a bit of a takeaway in that light -- they might prefer the old school distance scales.
> 
> - A



Yes, I agree - it does seem crude. I suspect the distance info it gives might just be "near enough" accuracy.

Is nano USM likely to find its way into any L lenses anyway? Hopefully it's a mechanical distance scale in your 50mm 1.4 IS when it is finally released


----------



## SkynetTX (Sep 24, 2016)

I think we don't need an LCD display on the lens. I never use LiveView mode and am focusing on the subject before shooting. If the DOF is not enough I will just take another picture with smaller aperture. Most of the times my subjects wait for me to complete the tests, so one of the shots will certainly be good. And if you don't have time to make test shots you won't have time to take a look at the LCD screen to see the suggested aperture and change the settings if needed.
The simple mechanical distance window is the best and does not need to be changed on the new lenses. Because of the LCD I'm most likely not to buy this lens. 
Sorry, Canon.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 24, 2016)

SkynetTX said:


> I think we don't need an LCD display on the lens. I never use LiveView mode and am focusing on the subject before shooting. If the DOF is not enough I will just take another picture with smaller aperture. Most of the times my subjects wait for me to complete the tests, so one of the shots will certainly be good. And if you don't have time to make test shots you won't have time to take a look at the LCD screen to see the suggested aperture and change the settings if needed.
> The simple mechanical distance window is the best and does not need to be changed on the new lenses. Because of the LCD I'm most likely not to buy this lens.
> Sorry, Canon.



It has been discussed above that a mechanical distance window may not be possible with this type of lens. So the choice is, LCD or nothing.

You're not obliged to use the LCD screen, you can just ignore it (just as I ignore the traditional distance window 99% of the time).


----------



## SkynetTX (Oct 1, 2016)

I will ignore not only the LCD but the complete lens. 
I've contacted Canon support a few times before and told them that FTM and USM is a must for all lenses. But if the shutter button must be pressed half-way before FTM is enabled than it's not FTM.
And for the USM I thought about the RING type USM as only the lens equipped with this has real FTM. The noise it makes never bothered me at all: for the macro shots I'm using MF, the landscape isn't shy , and I don't make videos with my camera.


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 1, 2016)

SkynetTX said:


> I will ignore not only the LCD but the complete lens.
> I've contacted Canon support a few times before and told them that FTM and USM is a must for all lenses.



Stupid Canon, continuing to ignore your perfectly reasonable demands. How dare they? I suggest you contact Mitarai-san directly.


----------

